# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Простые вещи

## Nord

Мы с подругой были в торговом центре и выиграли по мягкой игрушке в рекламной викторине. Шли и увидели умственно отсталого мальчика с папой и отдали игрушки ему. Он сказал «Спасибо». Его отец чуть не расплакался. Оказывается, мальчик не разговаривал несколько месяцев.

* * *

Четыре месяца назад у меня диагностировали облысение. Через месяц я потеряла волосы. Было страшно идти в школу, я думала, что все будут пялиться на меня. На следующее утро я услышала стук в дверь, и десять моих друзей стояли на крыльце с полностью побритыми головами. Двое из них — девочки…

* * *

Недавно видел картину — домашняя кошка упала из окна, ушиблась и сразу даже подняться не смогла. Вокруг стали собираться собаки с явно нехорошими намерениями… И тут из подвала выскочил бездомный кот, заслонил собой кошку и, грозно выгнув спину, шипел на собак, отгоняя их, пока не спустилась хозяйка и не забрала свою питомицу…

* * *

Иду утром домой. На подъезде объявление: «Дорогие соседи! Сегодня примерно в 9.20 у проходной двери были утеряны 120 руб. Если кто нашел, занесите, пожалуйста, в кв. 76 Антонине Петровне. Пенсия 1640 руб.». Я откладываю 120 рублей, поднимаюсь, звоню. Открывает бабушка в фартуке. Только увидела меня, протягивающего деньги, сразу обниматься, причитать и в слезы счастья. И рассказала: «Пошла за мукой, вернувшись, вынимала ключи у подъезда — деньги-то, наверное, и проронила». НО! Деньги брать отказалась наотрез! Оказалось, за пару часов я уже шестой (!!!) «нашел» бабулины деньги! Люди, я вас люблю за то, что вы такие!!!

* * *

Работаю в кафе быстрого питания. Сегодня утром мужчина подошел к кассе и сказал: «За мной стоит девушка, я ее не знаю. Но я хотел бы заплатить за ее кофе. Передайте ей «Хорошего дня». Эта девушка сильно удивилась сперва… а затем сделала то же самое для следующего за ней в очереди человека. И так 5 раз подряд!

* * *

На днях моя десятилетняя сестричка склонила ко мне голову и сказала: «Ты пахнешь, как мама…» Я чуть не заплакал. Скоро будет два года, как мамы нет с нами, но она все еще помнит ее запах. Это помогает мне надеяться.

* * *

Я тяжело болела ангиной. Дома была одна, не могла даже встать с кровати и плакала от беспомощности. Моя собака Кьяра сидела рядом с кроватью и смотрела на меня с беспокойством. Потом ушла и вернулась с огромной вонючей замусоленной костью: она, видимо, у нее была припрятана на черный день. Кьяра положила кость на подушку и подталкивала носом к моему лицу — «Погрызи!».

* * *

Мои бабушка и дедушка прожили вместе больше 30 лет, потом он ушел к другой. Бабушка сильно переживала, но находила силы общаться с его новой семьей, с его новыми детьми и внуками. Она всегда всем помогала, никогда не жаловалась вслух… Несколько лет назад мой дедушка умер. Бабушка занималась его похоронами, собирала поминки, говорила все прощальные речи. Сегодня годовщина со дня его смерти. Я знаю, что бабушка дольше всех будет с ним прощаться, хотя и так каждый месяц ездит к нему. Дольше всех будет бороться со слезами… Бабушка любит дедушку всю свою жизнь — и в горе, и в радости.

Она дает мне надежду, силу и любовь.

* * *

Мой папа по работе часто ездит в командировки. Каждый раз, когда уезжает, он прячет дома небольшой конвертик для мамы. А она всегда его находит: там может быть их совместная фотография, цитата или просто записка с признанием в любви.

Они женаты 25 лет. Мои родители и их неиссякаемая любовь и романтика дают мне надежду.

* * *

Недавно возвращалась из института и возле станции метро «Автозаводская» увидела ветерана войны. Он сидел рядом с планшетом, на котором были медали и ордена… Его награды, который он заслужил на войне. Он продавал их, чтобы купить себе хоть какой-то еды. Я подошла, вытащила все содержимое кошелька и отдала ему со словами: «Возьмите все мои деньги, но не продавайте свою честь и доблесть за гроши людям, которые этого недостойны…» Он расплакался, взял деньги, собрал ордена в ладони и поцеловал их, а потом тихо сквозь слезы произнес: «Спасибо, дочка».

В такие моменты мне кажется, что я смогу изменить мир. Они дают мне надежду.

* * *

Накануне моего 17-летия моя девятилетняя сестра весь день бегала с горящими глазами, так хотела вручить мне подарок. Наутро я, как всегда, пошел ее будить в школу. И сказал: «Ты уже можешь вручить мне свой презент». Еще не успев открыть глазки, она потянулась и обняла меня своими маленькими ручками. Потом залезла под подушку и достала конверт с надписью: «Дорогому брату на день рождения!» Открыв, я обнаружил одну купюру в 10 долларов, две купюры в 10 гривен, одну купюру в 2 гривны, одну купюру в 1 гривну. Это были абсолютно все ее деньги. Я ее крепко обнял и долго так лежал, чтобы она не видела моих слез.

* * *

В торговом центре я случайно подслушал пожилую пару, которая сидела на лавочке. Мужчина посмотрел на женщину и сказал: «Оля, а ведь мы сделали это. Мы постарели вместе».

* * *

Нашла сегодня мобильник покойного мужа. Зарядила. Оказалось, там есть новые сообщения. Дочка шлет и шлет их ему: рассказывает все важные новости и вообще как у нас дела…

* * *

Никогда не считала себя даже симпатичной. Недавно мой жених забыл рассоединиться после нашего телефонного разговора. И я слышала, как он рассказывает обо мне соседу по комнате. Какая я сегодня красивая и как ему вообще светло рядом со мной. И как сильно он меня любит. Чего уж тут — я заревела. Первый раз почувствовала себя красивой. Я люблю тебя, Кит.

* * *

В магазине ко мне подошла маленькая девочка и попросила: «Возьми меня на ручки». Я так и сделала, подумав, что она потерялась. Малышка просто обняла меня, а потом спрыгнула. Я уставилась на нее, а она объяснила:

- Хотела, чтоб ты улыбнулась.

Я так и прыснула со смеху.

* * *

В 2009 году я служил в Ираке. При взрыве меня серьезно ранило осколками. Ко мне бросился иракский солдат и вынес меня в безопасное место. И сказал: «Ничего, вернешься домой, все будет хорошо». Он заметил кольцо у меня на пальце и спас мне жизнь.

* * *

Моему брату тринадцать, и у него рак крови. Папа на год взял отпуск, чтобы не оставлять брата одного в клинике. Но ему целый год выплачивали зарплату! В новозеландской полиции служат замечательные люди.

* * *

Через три года после смерти дедушки бабушка вышла замуж второй раз. Ее новый супруг следит за дедушкиной могилой, сажает свежие цветы. Говорит: «Потому что я люблю его — ведь он так долго дарил ей счастье».

* * *

Давно не было такой грозы, как сегодня. На работе сказали, что кто-то отирается около моей машины. Я бросился на улицу. Все было по-прежнему, кроме люка в крыше: кто-то задвинул его поплотнее, чтобы машина не пострадала в непогоду.
Дорогие мои, давайте делать друг другу маленькие приятности. От этого не только наши души, но и весь мир станет светлее и добрее…

----------


## June

Я дожидался знакомую в вестибюле метро, недалеко от турникетов. Ко мне подошла девушка и сказала, что у нее украли кошелек и ей нечем заплатить за проезд. Конечно же я дал ей денег. Она тут же отнесла эти деньги бойфренду и потом мило улыбалась мне из другого угла вестибюля.

----------


## Stille

> Я дожидался знакомую в вестибюле метро, недалеко от турникетов. Ко мне подошла девушка и сказала, что у нее украли кошелек и ей нечем заплатить за проезд. Конечно же я дал ей денег. Она тут же отнесла эти деньги бойфренду и потом мило улыбалась мне из другого угла вестибюля.


 Так оно обычно и бывает)
А вверху слишком уж патетичные рассказы. К тому же явно надуманные.
В любом случае жест милосердия - эгоистичен, ибо он направлен на удовлетворение собственных моральных потребностей.

----------


## Nord

Когда что-то делаешь - например, даешь кому-то денег или даже печатаешь статью - надо понимать, что распорядиться этим принимающий может совершенно не так, как ты предполагаешь, поэтому, к примеру, я либо вообще ничего не даю, либо же сразу ни на что не рассчитываю, и оттого мне легко что-либо сделать.

Впрочем, пост не об ожиданиях, а о простых вещах. О том, что даже простейшие, незначительные, ничего не стоящие для вас вещи для кого-то могут иметь огромное значение. И потому их стоит делать, даже если кажется, что они ничего не изменят.

----------


## Unity

Если бы кто-либо спросил у мя: - «…Кто, по-вашему, является самой значимой и важной фигурой НСФ»? – ни мгновения не колеблясь, аз бы ответила: - «…Mr. Nord, - без тени сомнения». ^_^  
*изображая из себя не в меру любопытную журналиста*
Что является для Вас тем неисчерпаемым и безграничным источником сил, _дабы оставаться самим собою_, Мистер?.. 
Бесспорно, жизнь подобна шторму в море – то мы на гребне волны, то оказываемся захлестнуты ею – но Вы, схоже, _над водою_ вообще – Вы беспрестанно... цельны, гармоничны и едины – в любую погоду – ныне как и месяцы назад. В чём Ваш секрет?..

----------


## Nord

> Если бы кто-либо спросил у мя: - «…Кто, по-вашему, является самой значимой и важной фигурой НСФ»? – ни мгновения не колеблясь, аз бы ответила: - «…Mr. Nord, - без тени сомнения». ^_^  
> *изображая из себя не в меру любопытную журналиста*
> Что является для Вас тем неисчерпаемым и безграничным источником сил, _дабы оставаться самим собою_, Мистер?.. 
> Бесспорно, жизнь подобна шторму в море – то мы на гребне волны, то оказываемся захлестнуты ею – но Вы, схоже, _над водою_ вообще – Вы беспрестанно... цельны, гармоничны и едины – в любую погоду – ныне как и месяцы назад. В чём Ваш секрет?..


 Я такой же обыкновенный человек, как и все. Просто некоторые не знают, что нам всем суждено здесь погибнуть. У тех же, кто знает это, сразу прекращаются ссоры.

Вся сложность заключена лишь в том, чтобы как следует понять свою конечность. Когда хорошо поймешь, что ничего - абсолютно ничего! - не вечно, то перестаешь размениваться на ерунду.

И мы все не на воде, не под водой и не над нею - мы и есть вода.

----------


## Unity

> Я такой же обыкновенный человек, как и все. Просто некоторые не знают, что нам всем суждено здесь погибнуть. У тех же, кто знает это, сразу прекращаются ссоры.
> 
> Вся сложность заключена лишь в том, чтобы как следует понять свою конечность. Когда хорошо поймешь, что ничего - абсолютно ничего! - не вечно, то перестаешь размениваться на ерунду.
> 
> И мы все не на воде, не под водой и не над нею - мы и есть вода.


  Аз же уверовала... в То, что Любовь – Основа и Фундамент Жизни, Мира, Бытия – и _пришла к тем же выводам_: – Не стоит растрачивать ни мгновенья своей жизни на то, что нам безразлично, неприятно и неинтересно – Самое Главное: Любовь – и стоит Спешить Любить, не теряя времени – ибо многое нам стоит подарить тем, коих Любим – и успеем ли?.. ^_^

----------


## Nord

> Аз же уверовала... в То, что Любовь – Основа и Фундамент Жизни, Мира, Бытия – и _пришла к тем же выводам_: – Не стоит растрачивать ни мгновенья своей жизни на то, что нам безразлично, неприятно и неинтересно – Самое Главное: Любовь – и стоит Спешить Любить, не теряя времени – ибо многое нам стоит подарить тем, коих Любим – и успеем ли?.. ^_^


 Любовь, понимаемая каждым по своему, так же конечна. Что такое любовь? Мать, защищающая своего сына-преступника, испытывает любовь или что? Влюбленный, идущий на преступление ради любимого - это любовь? Вы, избрав возлюбленную и безраличные к прочим - любящие?

Ад и Рай человеческие до смешного мелки в сравнении с бездной неизбежности. Связи в мире не хороши и не плохи - они неумолимы. Большинство совершенно не понимает смысла слова "Неотвратимость", барахтаясь в своих мелких страхах и радостях - но неотвратимость-то как раз и есть связующее звено.

Впрочем, Unity, я вовсе не собираюсь отнимать у вас вашу радость: получив крылья, единственно разумное, что можно сделать - это летать, а не размышлять. Хотя, здесь мне беспокоиться особо не о чем - вы будете глухи к моим словам ровно так же, как и к тем, что я говорил вам про любовь немногим ранее. Это столь же неотвратимо как и то, что рано или поздно маятник вашего сознания качнулся бы от горя в сторону счастья.

Но пока для вас мои слова - очередное словоблудие непонятного самовлюбленного псевдогуру.

----------


## Игорёк

"Безразличие к прочим" тут неуместно. наоборот - любовь обязана изменить чувства к другим в лучшую сторону, иначе это не любовь. Пустота и голод порождают ненависть ко всему что окружает, в том числе и к людям, а тут будет как минимум здоровый по...изм, это всяко лучше чем агрессия. 
Юнити, ты так легко говоришь - любите, и все будет хорошо. Хотя же сам(а) прекрасно понимаешь что проблема не в том любить или не любить, а в том что нет возможности этого выбора.  Конечно 99.9% выбрали бы вариант "любить".. немного иронично звучат твои слова, на мой взгляд.

----------


## Nord

> "Безразличие к прочим" тут неуместно. наоборот - любовь обязана изменить чувства к другим в лучшую сторону, иначе это не любовь. Пустота и голод порождают ненависть ко всему что окружает, в том числе и к людям, а тут будет как минимум здоровый по...изм, это всяко лучше чем агрессия. 
> Юнити, ты так легко говоришь - любите, и все будет хорошо. Хотя же сам(а) прекрасно понимаешь что проблема не в том любить или не любить, а в том что нет возможности этого выбора.  Конечно 99.9% выбрали бы вариант "любить".. немного иронично звучат твои слова, на мой взгляд.


 Любовь, направленная на конкретный объект, поддерживается за счет наличия разности уровней ценности этого объекта относительно всего остального. В противном случае она и не может возникнуть: чем сын соседки, прирезанный любимым сыном, хуже своего любимого сына? Почему ради одного человека должен страдать другой? Отчего столько внимания к ИСА и безразличие к остальным?

В последнем случае нет такого яркого противопоставления, но оно ни капли не меньше, чем в других примерах. Если ИСА в силу своих качеств заслуживает любви, то не дай бог ИСА начнет меняться - она, выходит, потеряет свои качества, достойные любви Unity, и, соответственно, и его любовь. Если же дело не в качествах ИСА, а в самой ИСА, то тогда эта любовь не имеет отношения к ИСА - с тем же успехом Unity мог бы любить кого угодно другого. 

Вот безусловная любовь - это любовь христианская, ко всем и ко всему. Она не привязана к конкретному объекту и мало похожа на то, что называют любовью в обыденном смысле.

----------


## Nord

> Надо ж такое придумать, как ясен и светен мир о боги, ыыыыыыыы, А я вчера застрелил из воздушки соседского кота теперь у нас никто не гадит в подьезде


 Ты ничем принципиально не отличаешься от этого кота. Что сеешь, то и пожинаешь. Как в той песне: "Наши пули нам вернули все сполна."

Это неизбежно.

----------


## Статист

> "Безразличие к прочим" тут неуместно. наоборот - любовь обязана изменить чувства к другим в лучшую сторону, иначе это не любовь. Пустота и голод порождают ненависть ко всему что окружает, в том числе и к людям, а тут будет как минимум здоровый по...изм, это всяко лучше чем агрессия.
> Юнити, ты так легко говоришь - любите, и все будет хорошо. Хотя же сам(а) прекрасно понимаешь что проблема не в том любить или не любить, а в том что нет возможности этого выбора. Конечно 99.9% выбрали бы вариант "любить".. немного иронично звучат твои слова, на мой взгляд.


   Любовь - жизнь. Кто выбрал жизнь - уже выбрал любовь.

----------


## Unity

> Любовь, понимаемая каждым по своему, так же конечна. Что такое любовь? Мать, защищающая своего сына-преступника, испытывает любовь или что? Влюбленный, идущий на преступление ради любимого - это любовь? Вы, избрав возлюбленную и безраличные к прочим - любящие?
> 
> Ад и Рай человеческие до смешного мелки в сравнении с бездной неизбежности. Связи в мире не хороши и не плохи - они неумолимы. Большинство совершенно не понимает смысла слова "Неотвратимость", барахтаясь в своих мелких страхах и радостях - но неотвратимость-то как раз и есть связующее звено.
> 
> Впрочем, Unity, я вовсе не собираюсь отнимать у вас вашу радость: получив крылья, единственно разумное, что можно сделать - это летать, а не размышлять. Хотя, здесь мне беспокоиться особо не о чем - вы будете глухи к моим словам ровно так же, как и к тем, что я говорил вам про любовь немногим ранее. Это столь же неотвратимо как и то, что рано или поздно маятник вашего сознания качнулся бы от горя в сторону счастья.
> 
> Но пока для вас мои слова - очередное словоблудие непонятного самовлюбленного псевдогуру.


 Да, действительно – Любовь понимается по-своему каждой сущею душой... 
Как по мне, Любовь – это беззаветная Лояльность к кому-либо, Обожание, Нежность/Ласки без конца ну и Осознанность, Внимание, - чтобы ничего не упустить – не прозевать ни малейших изменений настроений своей Половинки, своего Ангела, своей сказочной Мечты!..
Помните те мои посты пару_летней давности?.. С тех пор в моём понимании сущности Любви не изменилось ровным счётом ничего – в своих Любимых мы обретаем... Бога... «…Царствие небесное»... Счастье, Эйфорию, Умиротворение, Нирвану и кой-то беспрестанно-продолжающийся Рай... 

Мать, защищающая своего злого сына, _Любит_ – и о Любви Ей известно куда больше, нежели сотрудникам полиции, всерьёз полагающими, что они разумны и в действительности _людьми созданный «закон»_ стоит Над душевными чувствами... 
Влюблённые, игнорирующие веками созидаемые обществом нормы и порядки, идя на конфронтацию с законом ради того, чтобы Быть Рядом – Любят, да... 
Да, аз, осознающая, _что у меня лишь Одно только сердце и оттого аз могу быть Парой лишь единой Душе в всей сущей Вселенной_, не могу ныне притворяться, якобы _аз как-то могу помочь хотя бы кому-то из всех тех_, кому ещё _покамест_, к сожалению, не удалось отыскать свою Вторую Половинку Сердца - и кои Потому обитают Здесь, на страницах форумах, в смутной надежде разыскать и Узнать Её здесь - словно бы по волшебству и по наитию... Аз бы была последней лицемеркой, тварью, если бы пыталась... выдать себя за «…Спасителя» иных... 
У меня лишь Одно только сердце... и аз, схоже, не умею его расщеплять словно хлеб в притче о Нагорной Проповеди – так, _чтобы всем досталось_ – да и ещё осталось с лишним...  
*Виновата... Стало быть, аз ещё вовсе и не умею Любить*, мистер *Nord*, правда?.. 
Для того чтобы назваться _человеком и душой_ мне ещё не хватает Многого, аз знаю, мне об этом, конечно же, прекрасно известно... 
Понимаю также – утешенье, исцеленье душам, что приходят на сей форум, может дать им _Пара только_ – наших же _слов_ Ненадолго Хватит – ибо они – словно бы глоток воды в пустыне – вовсе не Оазис, коий есть Любовь... Можно сколь угодно «поддерживать» Одиноких Сердцем – но ведь реально помочь им может лишь Живая Встреча, лишь иное Сердце – а не милые беседы с кофе с кой-то претензией на Смысл, позволяющие забыться, убить очередной день/час/год времени, - времени, проженного Напрасно - без Любви - в играх разума всего лишь, в эфемерных грёзах, в интеллектуальных Снах - а не в реальности, Смысл коей - Любовь, Рассвет, Весна Внутри... 

Иные Души _ищут Здесь_ Иные Души... – но не слова о том, что «…Вскоре, несомненно, всё наладится и, безусловно, будет хорошо» – пускай даже они и основаны на глубинном сознании цикличности Сути Жизни...  
Кто этому верит, право - когда одиноко ныне, вчера, вечером и завтра?.. В самости даже святые истины видятся бесстыжей ложью – и издёвкой, и насмешкой – поэтому, считаю, что словами сложно кому-либо помочь – и _правильнее_ было бы пытаться помочь кому-либо Действием – основав на форуме раздел Знакомств, к примеру... 
Пользы было б больше, чем от слов с претензией на истинность... 

Кто ныне верит во слова?.. Подростки в депрессии, коих бросили их «пары»?.. Души, «потерпевшие аварии» в самом начале своих жизненных путей, вылетев с ВУЗов, вследствие оного надолго утратив шанс получить дипломы, сколотить карьеры?.. Души_тонкие натуры, безусловно, творческих людей, творенья коих так и не были приняты обществом и никем не поняты?.. Люди, лишившиеся Любимых после многих лет совместной жизни в результате, к примеру, недугов, катастроф?.. 

Аз была и есть всё той же лицемерной тварью, мистер *Nord* – но даже мне не хватает серой жидкости в прогнившем резервуаре черепа, дабы утверждать, что всё наладится – стоит только «заразиться» слепым оптимизмом Будд на форуме и начать видеть жизнь в том же ключе... 
Аз знала прежде_знаю ныне – лишь только Любовь может спасти иных – а не слова «…О Ней» – да и беседы о том, что период одиночества – абсурдности и бессмысленности в жизни стоит пережить с улыбкой и воистину нордическим спокойствием... 
Не у всех у нас, увы, стальные нервы... 

N.B. А вот мне же почему-то кажется, что именно «…Бездны неотвратимости и неизбежности» – Ничто в сравнении с мигом Счастья и Любви – и ничто иное не имеет смысла в нашем мире – да и каком-либо ином, в коем в качестве идола, кумира и фальшивого божка из куска древа выступает «…Неизбежность», коей ради стоит умалить значение Любви!.. ^_^ 
Кто из нас прав, мистер *Nord*?.. 
Пускай судят форумчане – аз же, к счастью, поняла, что философия – не более чем чудовищный Протез взамен _отсутствующего_ Сердца... Не все из нас, увы, способны жить с куском пластика в груди, инвольтирующего разум грёзами... 
Протез есть протез... Фальшивка не может заставить вечно мчаться кровь - и рано ли, поздно ли, она выходит из строя, оставляя душу наедине с... первозданным мраком... И тогда СУ видится единственной возможностью покончить с Болью, Холодом и Пустотой... 

P.S. Вы как всегда самокритичны и «…Бьёте на опережение»!.. ^_^ Обожаю Вас – по-прежнему!.. Вы – как и ранее – мой _любимый враг_ на просторах Мировой Сети!.. 



> "Безразличие к прочим" тут неуместно. наоборот - любовь обязана изменить чувства к другим в лучшую сторону, иначе это не любовь. Пустота и голод порождают ненависть ко всему что окружает, в том числе и к людям, а тут будет как минимум здоровый по...изм, это всяко лучше чем агрессия. 
> Юнити, ты так легко говоришь - любите, и все будет хорошо. Хотя же сам(а) прекрасно понимаешь что проблема не в том любить или не любить, а в том что нет возможности этого выбора.  Конечно 99.9% выбрали бы вариант "любить".. немного иронично звучат твои слова, на мой взгляд.


 Да, *Игорь* – теперь мне известен Первоисточник Тьмы в душах людей – это Одиночество, Невозможность Воссоединиться с Иной, Лучшей половинкой Сердца... Аз и сам(а) был(а) в схожем состоянии... всю свою жизнь, коя была прежде – ну и видели ли Вы иную, столь же ядовитую и кусачую тварь, like me, прежде где-то в мировой Сети?.. ^_^ 
Теперь мне не до «философских» перепалок – ныне знаю аз – тщетно тратить время на беседы – ибо _это время_ можно употребить иначе – Любя – и помогая иным отыскать своё прежде утраченное в пыле мира Сердце – иное же – бесполезно – теперь аз предельно-чётко определился с своим Предназначеньем на «…Просторах Полигона»... Время жизни – ограничено – а успеть сделать стоит Многое... 

Да, множество препятствий лежит на пути к Любви, *Игорь* – и, наверное, стоит душу свою положить ради того, чтобы достичь Искомого – а иначе... жизнь... всего лишь «…Процесс функционирования биологической машины»...  




> Любовь, направленная на конкретный объект, поддерживается за счет наличия разности уровней ценности этого объекта относительно всего остального. В противном случае она и не может возникнуть: чем сын соседки, прирезанный любимым сыном, хуже своего любимого сына? Почему ради одного человека должен страдать другой? Отчего столько внимания к ИСА и безразличие к остальным?
> 
> В последнем случае нет такого яркого противопоставления, но оно ни капли не меньше, чем в других примерах. Если ИСА в силу своих качеств заслуживает любви, то не дай бог ИСА начнет меняться - она, выходит, потеряет свои качества, достойные любви Unity, и, соответственно, и его любовь. Если же дело не в качествах ИСА, а в самой ИСА, то тогда эта любовь не имеет отношения к ИСА - с тем же успехом Unity мог бы любить кого угодно другого. 
> 
> Вот безусловная любовь - это любовь христианская, ко всем и ко всему. Она не привязана к конкретному объекту и мало похожа на то, что называют любовью в обыденном смысле.


 Вы мне напоминаете... меня... _прежнюю_... Всё те же попытки Понять и Проанализировать Любовь... ^_^ 
Да, аз без ума от *ИСЫ* – независимо от того, как она себя ведёт – узрев Её единожды, аз теперь намерен остаться с Нею _до конца_ – реши Она даже стать... хоть разжигательницей Третьей и Последней Мировой Войны... 
Если Любим – то _не можем разлюбить_ – и мне в этом плане безразличны христианство, Дзен-буддизм и даже Дао – вместе взятые и по отдельности – ибо подчинять свою судьбу текстам давным-давно мёртвых книг – это слишком даже для меня, глупышки... ^_^

----------


## ИСА

Nord, ну что Вы, любовь многогранна, как бриллиант, и каждая из граней её - любовь к ребёнку, к родителям, друзьям, христианская любовь к ближним, любовь к дождям, рассветам и закатам - каждая грань прекрасна и  каждая должна быть, иначе не станет бриллианта - драгоценности человеческой души. 
Игорёк, Вам - ппкс - но мы так рады, что нашла друг друга, что все чувства и ощущения, переживаемые сейчас - выплёскиваться наружу вот таким бурным фонтаном, и струйки фонтана этого журчат лишь об одном и бьют лишь в  одну точку. 
И мне немного стыдно внезапно - такое чувство, что я забираю у всех вниманье и общенье любимого друга. 
Я больше не буду, извините, я Вас всех очень люблю и больше всего на свете боюсь, что кто-то огорчится из-за того, что я есть...  теперь... ах...снова моё существование-появленье огорчает хороших людей и приносит неприятное нечто...простите меня.

----------


## Unity

Коль уж «…Всё – Ничто пред лицом всепоглощающей и вездесущей Неизбежности» – вербального символа, с пафосом и головокружительным трагизмом слетевшего с Ваших премудрых уст, обозначающего Утверждение непреложных, исконных Законов Природы_Бытия – то каков, право, _Смысл_ порой пытаться как-то кому-либо помогать, Мистер?.. 
Раз уж всё утрачивает смысл пред лицом Неминуемости и Неотвратимости, воплощённых в самой сущности первооснов известного нам мира, яви и реальности – каков смысл кормить своё Эго грязной и изгнившей пищей в духе «…Помогаю, следовательно аз Та-а-акой Хороший – ну и очень правильно живу»!..

А что делать (подскажите!..) той душе, коей плевать на эго – и на образ свой в чьих-то сердцах, рассудках, душах – и кои руководствуются в жизни своей только тем, чего _очень хочется, потому, что видится Верным, Правильным_ – даже если весь сущий мир мнит как раз наоборот?.. Что делать тем, кои прекрасно знают, что они – твари – и по определению не могут быть хорошими и не могут в своей жизни совершить ничего доброго?.. 

Будь аз всё так же зависим от всех тех мимолётных настроений, коим был подвластен ещё несколько недель тому назад – скромный Ваш знакомец, вероятно бы, обиделся – но сегодня... 
Мне смешно... ^_^ 
Благодарю Вас, мистер *Nord*, что сегодня меня вновь порадовали – _явив взору моему_ – мутному и расфокусированному – самоочевидную Ошибку, заключающуюся в Ложном выборе фундаментальных смыслов своей жизни... 

Кажется, Вы это нарочно... Или, может быть, действительно... 
Вы считаете, что Любить – Пару ли – или весь абстрактный мир и социум – это... суть _неправильно_ – и вместо этого из своего Сердца стоит выжечь всё – представ перед суровым_грозным ликом Неизбежности с Пустотой _Внутри_ – будучи бессердечным – но при этом – якобы несказанно мудрым?.. 

Что ж, если Любить – неправильно – вычерните меня, please, со списков созданий с коим-то «…Подозрением на разум» – ибо Любовь – к Иной Душе – для меня Божественна – и научиться испытывать чувства к чему-то прочему – кой-кому лишь только Предстоит... 

N.B. *ИСА* – моё Сердце, кое прежде у меня Отсутствовало – и моя Душа – и быть Одухотворённым – это сказочно – и Смерть начинается тогда, когда _мы одиноки_... 

P.S. Да, аз вновь надолго исчез с форума – но лишь затем, дабы _лучше постичь сущность жизни_ – ибо говорить что-либо, что не является следствием собственных своих переживаний – недопустимо для меня... 
Говорить из своего Сердца, из своей Памяти, Хранительницы прежних опытов – вот моё кредо... 
На тот момент, в канун Нового Года, сокровищница моя была пуста – _и тогда всё было сказано_... 
Тот эпизод с созданием, посмевшим проявить свою низменную сущность в фразе – также изумил меня – надолго отшибив желание вообще как-либо взаимодействовать с людьми – созданиями, в принципе _способными_ вести себя сходным образом – в вирте, наяву... 

Упрекать в чём-либо *ИСУ*, _благодаря которой лишь единственно аз и сейчас говорю с вами, Выжив_, – неприемлемо никоим образом... Те, кого мы Любим – _священны_ для нас – равно как и те, кого Любите Вы... 

Можно сомневаться в качествах _людьми измышленных «богов»_ – ну а в _Живом Осколке Неба_ на Земле – извольте не колебаться ни на миг!.. Он _реален_, уверяю, - бесполезно верить иль не верить... ^_^ Знаю аз.

----------


## Игорёк

> Любовь, направленная на конкретный объект, поддерживается за счет наличия разности уровней ценности этого объекта относительно всего остального. В противном случае она и не может возникнуть: чем сын соседки, прирезанный любимым сыном, хуже своего любимого сына? Почему ради одного человека должен страдать другой? Отчего столько внимания к ИСА и безразличие к остальным?
> 
> В последнем случае нет такого яркого противопоставления, но оно ни капли не меньше, чем в других примерах. Если ИСА в силу своих качеств заслуживает любви, то не дай бог ИСА начнет меняться - она, выходит, потеряет свои качества, достойные любви Unity, и, соответственно, и его любовь. Если же дело не в качествах ИСА, а в самой ИСА, то тогда эта любовь не имеет отношения к ИСА - с тем же успехом Unity мог бы любить кого угодно другого. 
> 
> Вот безусловная любовь - это любовь христианская, ко всем и ко всему. Она не привязана к конкретному объекту и мало похожа на то, что называют любовью в обыденном смысле.


 Есть такое выражение, типа отмазки, которое можно слышать достаточно часто - "как я могу помогать другим если я не могу помочь себе ?". Почему кроме Исы у Юнити должно возникнуть безразличие к окружающим ? 
Тут все совершенно справедливо - каждый человек должен хранить и оберегать свое личное. К примеру человек любит больше своего ребенка чем соседского, но у того есть своё родитель, который точно также любит его. Но это не значит что эти родители должны ненавидеть своих соседских детей. Наоборот они взаимно понимают свои чувства. А у третьего соседа детей нет - он непонимает их чувств это раз, и подсознательно у него формируется некая ненависть к ним на почве фрустрации. Вот такой исход более логичен и вероятен.  

А вот христианство как раз не любовь, а самопромывка мозгов. Это не настоящая любовь, а искуственно привитая, воспитаная.

----------


## Nord

Это мне напоминает вот такой разговор:

_Спартак:
"антон: я отправил вам на почту рассказ когда будут известны результаты?
Спартак: с какого e-mail ты его отправил?
антон: с майкрософт оутлюк
Спартак: ну в оутлук же есть какой-то электронный адрес?
антон: ну вот я вам и отправил"

Artem Chek: хорош : )
Спартак: вот что ему написать?
Artem Chek: Напиши, что у тебя нету оутлука : )
Спартак: точняк_

Вот и мы - вроде про одно и то же говорим, да только... Видите ли, помимо факта наличия у вас оутлук... э-э-э-э, то есть Любви! значение имеют и те механизмы, которые положены в основу этого явления. Так вот эта самая любовь в случае узкой направленности будет проявляться обыкновенным эгоизмом. Такой любви у нас хоть отбавляй! Вот вчера вы шли себе никого не трогали - у тут какой-то хмырь мимо пробегал и сорвав с вас меховую шапку, скрылся вдали. Вы подумали: вот, сука, ворье! Но это все потому, что вы это подумали своим нечутким пластиковым сердцем. А на самом деле как всё обстоит? Из любви же всё сделано, из любви! Этот хмырь шапчонку-то вашу продаст на толкучке, на денежки купит водочки да пару батлов пива - и пойдет к Машке Сиплой - к любимой бишь. Ради нее, раби Богини, он и прирезал бы вас, если уж на то пошло - ведь выше-то любви ничего нету! И этот мир полон такой любви.

Сиё, конечно, утрировано, но в целом верно. Каждый видит счастливым себя и как-то не особо задумывается о других. Христианство ничего не выдумывает, а всего лишь пытается это затруднение преодолеть.

...но, если честно, сегодня мне лениво рассуждать на эту тему. В конце концов это же ваша жизнь, и вы рано или поздно всё равно со всеми последствиями своих поступков столкнетесь и прочувствуете в полный рост - так что всему свое время. Поэтому я говорю самое логичное, что можно сказать в таком разговоре: я ничего не знаю и оутлука у меня нету : )

----------


## ИСА

Дело не в этом, Nord. Я конечно, не философ...И не ясновидящий и предсказатель столкновений...
Возможно ли человеку превратиться в эгоиста буквально за месяц, если в это время открывается новая сторона жизни, неведомая ранее? - сомневаюсь. 
И механизмы, положенные в основу этого явления -всё так же любимы и ценны, и незабыты, но в дополнение к ним - появился ещё один - самый главный.. Оутлук? - неважно, пусть будет это слово, какая разница во всей этой игре словами... 
И если ранее все механизмы вращались вокруг пустоты, постепенно рушась от нарастающей энтропии - то теперь появилась..ось вращения, сердце мира (фу, не люблю всю эту механистику)  - и механизмам ведь нужно просто хотя бы привыкнуть ЖИТЬ, увидеть как это - когда нет пустоту, лично мне сейчас удивительно просто отсутствие боли. И привыкаю к отсутствию боли... это так странно... 
Во как-то тоже так - мне молчательно в той стороне жизни, которая ранее даровала эту жизнь. Я молчу на своих попугайных форумах, но это лишь временный эффект от перемены душевного состояния и исчезновения пустоты. Молчание и думы, и счатье вошедшего в сердце и жизнь Чуда - вовсе не сделали так, что я разлюбила своих   друзей , своих птиц,и весь свой мир, и мой мир понимает и видит это. Даже наоборот - всё стало, ярче, полнее, и молчание в моей недостойной чудес душе иной раз вызвано её переполненностью и невысказанностью, неизречённостью всего, что вдруг родилось в ней. 
И вслед за за всем рождённым в душе - должны ещё родиться слова, слова всему и обо всём... 
Не думайте, что исчезновение пустоты равнозначимо отсутствию интереса ко всему окружающему миру, и к самому главному в мире - к людям. 
О нет, тысячу раз нет. 
Вдобавок нам пришлось пережить нечто действительно ужасно в эти дни,  у меня было такой чувство, что я попала в фильм ужасов, знаете ли, есть такие моменты - когда герои вдруг выбираються из подземелий ада и им кажеться, что всё хорошо, а потом вдруг оказывается, что самое страшное началось как раз сейчас. 
Честно говоря, я думала, что не выживу от всего этого, потому у меня это прорвалось истерикой на двух форумах - после тоже молчания про тот эпизод с созданием....  Этот эпизод пришлось пережить и вытерпеть, и было  молчательно и больно, очень-очень. "Эпизод" измучил и по замыслу придумавших его должен был закончиться двумя смертями. И нам пришлось - выжить, выживать, спасаться.
За комплимент и лирическое сравнение - большое спс, *Nord* . Я понимаю, что утрировано, я понимаю, к чему так, - голова понимает, но сердце моё в ужасе. Это больно. НЕвероятно... Особенно, когда такая почта приходит на оутлук. Как страшны подобные вдруг сравненья, хотя голова понимает, а в сердце - острый клинок... 

С Игорьком по-прежнему согласна... 
Лишь одно позволю сказать - христианская любовь, как и всякая другая, бывает и искусственная, и Настоящая. Я думаю, что настоящая встречается редко и она воистину прекрасна и должна обитать в каждом сердце. И согревать мир. 
Юнити, Ангел мой, я люблю тебя, моё сердце и моё дыхание.

----------


## Nord

> Дело не в этом, Nord. Я конечно, не философ...И не ясновидящий и предсказатель столкновений...
> Возможно ли человеку превратиться в эгоиста буквально за месяц, если в это время открывается новая сторона жизни, неведомая ранее? - сомневаюсь. 
> И механизмы, положенные в основу этого явления -всё так же любимы и ценны, и незабыты, но в дополнение к ним - появился ещё один - самый главный.. Оутлук? - неважно, пусть будет это слово, какая разница во всей этой игре словами... 
> И если ранее все механизмы вращались вокруг пустоты, постепенно рушась от нарастающей энтропии - то теперь появилась..ось вращения, сердце мира (фу, не люблю всю эту механистику)  - и механизмам ведь нужно просто хотя бы привыкнуть ЖИТЬ, увидеть как это - когда нет пустоту, лично мне сейчас удивительно просто отсутствие боли. И привыкаю к отсутствию боли... это так странно... 
> Во как-то тоже так - мне молчательно в той стороне жизни, которая ранее даровала эту жизнь. Я молчу на своих попугайных форумах, но это лишь временный эффект от перемены душевного состояния и исчезновения пустоты. Молчание и думы, и счатье вошедшего в сердце и жизнь Чуда - вовсе не сделали так, что я разлюбила своих   друзей , своих птиц,и весь свой мир, и мой мир понимает и видит это. Даже наоборот - всё стало, ярче, полнее, и молчание в моей недостойной чудес душе иной раз вызвано её переполненностью и невысказанностью, неизречённостью всего, что вдруг родилось в ней. 
> И вслед за за всем рождённым в душе - должны ещё родиться слова, слова всему и обо всём... 
> Не думайте, что исчезновение пустоты равнозначимо отсутствию интереса ко всему окружающему миру, и к самому главному в мире - к людям. 
> О нет, тысячу раз нет. 
> Вдобавок нам пришлось пережить нечто действительно ужасно в эти дни,  у меня было такой чувство, что я попала в фильм ужасов, знаете ли, есть такие моменты - когда герои вдруг выбираються из подземелий ада и им кажеться, что всё хорошо, а потом вдруг оказывается, что самое страшное началось как раз сейчас. 
> ...


 "Задавая вопрос, действительно ли ты хочешь знать ответ или просто выставляешь напоказ свою власть?"

Unity, "*изображая из себя не в меру любопытную журналиста*" спросил:



> Что является для Вас тем неисчерпаемым и безграничным источником сил, дабы оставаться самим собою, Мистер?..


 Вот и ответ.


Иногда ответы не слишком-то нравятся вопрошающему, но я никому никогда не навязываю свои ответы. Все мои слова - ерунда! Просто не берите их в голову, раз они вам не нравятся - я не ищу вашего понимания или покорности. Лишнее ни к чему - ни вам, ни мне.

----------


## Unity

Жаждете механицизма и интеллектуального анализа феномена Любви?..
Только для Вас и только сегодня, мистер *Nord*!..
Таково моё воззрение... «…Мир Един – Вселенная – _Нечто_ вроде колоссального _живого существа_ размахом в миллиарды световых лет – _Сущности Живой, Тёплой, Дышащей, – и даже Мыслящей, Способной Мечтать – ну и претворять свои Мечтания в реальность_ – посредством нашей материальной яви, всех тех несметных и сверхсложных самоподдерживающихся структур из вещества систем живой и неживой Природы!..
Все мы – иносказательно, «клеточки» Этого колоссального Вселенского, коль угодно, «Мега_организма» – или же... «…Бога»... 
В силу тех или иных причин, мы, люди, _частицы Одного_, к сожаленью позабыли о том исконно-древнем синергическом Единстве, кое связывает нас – да и Воедино всю известную нам _систему мира_...
В Любви – эгоистической ли – к своей паре – одной-единственной Душе – иль в Любви к миру, чарам-прелестям Природы – проявляется единый принцип: Понимание того, что «…Всё Едино» – и Любимые – и Любимое – чем бы оно ни было – часть нас самих – и частица Вечного... 
Вот почему столь безудержно хочется Любить, Ласкать, Холить и Лелеять свою Пару – свой Подарок Неба на Земле – лишь смутно предчувствуя _пока_ некую эфемерную симпатию к всему иному – ну и приглушенные вспышки коих-то эмоций/чувств к иным... хотя и они – всё те же _части нас самих_... 
«…Периферия и Центральный Сектор»... – боле света и тепла Тем, что рядом – с увеличеньем уровней диссипации, рассеянья и ослабления силы потока коей-то энергии с увеличением дистанции в геометрической прогрессии, могущей быть описанной коими-то формулами... Да, всё так... 
Невозможно «любить» из-под палки, потому, что «так надо» – мудро/правильно – к Любви к кому бы и чему бы то ни было стоит всенепременно _прийти самим_, своими стезями, своим Добровольным пониманием – и не иначе; нет, увы, никоих иных путей...
Вспомните ник... Единство... «…Теорию» знал аз с пелёнок – ибо в своё время мне была противна Азбука – и куда боле привлекала Гита с её ярчайшими картинками в восточном стиле и дивными речами персонажей...
«…Я есть Всё, аз есмь единый Бог – и все те, что поклоняются своим кумира, _в действительности_ почитают лишь меня»...))) 
Эти строки изменили и меня тогда, ребёнка-дауна... Дале была герметическая философия с утверждением концепции единства... Но я... ненавидел прочих – За То, что они не видят Этого... 
Так всё и спуталось... Мизантропия и желанье Мировой Гармонии... Страх и Любовь... Мечты и Действительность... 
Не стоит упрекать меня, что аз «смылась» с форума... попросту мне было время на внутреннюю оптимизацию в собственной своей базе данных, служащих основой «разуму» – маломощному и заржавелому... ^_^ 
Мне необходимо было время, чтобы «перезарядить свои аккумуляторы» – иначе, что бы «доброго» могла аз сказать на форуме?  – будучи на тот момент _действительно_ полностью обескровленной и лишенной коих-то «душевных сил»?.. 
Теперь... Всё Иначе... 

Благодаря Тебе, моя *Богиня, ИСА*!.. ^_^ Моя самая прекрасная, заветная и ирреально-светлая Мечта!..

----------


## Nord

Это всего лишь размышления, ребята - вы заводите сами себя. Мы просто разговариваем - я не собираюсь вас в чем-то упрекать, побеждать или что там еще? Ей-богу, впору смеяться над этой комедией положений, когда бы не такие серьезные лица у ее участников.

О чем стоит подумать, так это о том: с чего вы не можете спокойно разговаривать о себе, непременно стремясь доказать, что вы правы? Вас волнует мое мнение? - Да ладно, я всего лишь один из многих, и имя нам - легион! Я вообще могу заткнуться и молчать - мне не составляет это труда. Не стоит сердиться. Гораздо важнее - что вас заставляет сомневаться в своих собственных словах, что вы так переживаете, что я их в своей глупости не разумею.

----------


## Игорёк

Nord, если убрать криминальную составляющую в твоей истории, то получается все нормально - Один человек делает что-то для одного другого, другой делает для другого другого. Это нормальный жизненный процесс, вполне здоровый эгоизм.

----------


## Unity

> Это всего лишь размышления, ребята - вы заводите сами себя. Мы просто разговариваем - я не собираюсь вас в чем-то упрекать, побеждать или что там еще? Ей-богу, впору смеяться над этой комедией положений, когда бы не такие серьезные лица у ее участников.
> 
> О чем стоит подумать, так это о том: с чего вы не можете спокойно разговаривать о себе, непременно стремясь доказать, что вы правы? Вас волнует мое мнение? - Да ладно, я всего лишь один из многих, и имя нам - легион! Я вообще могу заткнуться и молчать - мне не составляет это труда. Не стоит сердиться. Гораздо важнее - что вас заставляет сомневаться в своих собственных словах, что вы так переживаете, что я их в своей глупости не разумею.


 Боже, мистер *Nord*, - неужели Вы меня считаете _таким ребёнком_, что аз «клюну» на древний как свет софистический приём «…Где есть _вера_ в истинность/правдивость/справедливость _своих_ слов, там всенепременно _гнездится и сомнение_ – ибо вера и неверье – суть частицы единого ритма в человеческой душе, кои чередуются во временной динамике и оттого могут Очаровать, Прельщать – и разочаровать перед лицом Великой Неизбежности»?.. ^_^ 
О, Безбрежность! – аз всего лишь освещал свою точку зрения – не более того – и _ни малейшего сомнения_ в правильности своих слов у меня – уж простите – нет. Верите ли Вы мне – иль нет – увы – аз всего лишь могу пожать плечами – Дело Ваше – попросту... всегда казалось, что Любовь _Священна_ – и вот, теперь в реальности аз многократно убедился в этом – потому и не могу молчать – словно бы глупый тетерев весной!.. ^_^ 
С чего Вы, право, взяли, что аз прав – либо пытаюсь что-то «…Доказать» – оставим это дело юным душам, детям, для которых своё эго всё ещё имеет кое-то значение... От того, рассмотрите ли Вы нашу точку зрения – примите иль же отвергнете – никому ни тепло, ни холодно... 
Да, меня действительно волнует Ваше мнение, о, мистер *Nord* – как человека опытного и бывалого?.. Вечна ли Эйфория в таинстве Любви – иль со временем все мы сможем воспринимать мир в коем-то ином ключе – относясь к _священному_ небрежно, позабыв о том, Что в жизни Главнее Всего?.. ^_^

----------


## ИСА

Мы не доказываем, нам просто очень хочется об этом поговорить. 
Ну, и попутно я пытаюсь объяснить, что никто никого не забыл на самом деле, - да и возможно ли забыть друзей, даже если немного молчательно)))))

----------


## Статист

*Unity*, а кто вы без *ИСЫ*? И *ИСЕ* - тот же вопрос.

----------


## Unity

> *Unity*, а кто вы без *ИСЫ*? И *ИСЕ* - тот же вопрос.


 Без *ИСЫ* – аз всего лишь окровавленная, умирающая _Половинка Сердца_, миокарда, отсечённого от изумительного древа вен, аорт, артерий... Без иной Половинки – аз ничто... Тень безликая, небо пасмурное, море в шторм, ночь прохладная, безлунная, лето с засухой – ну и река иссохшая, совсем-совсем без вод... 
*ИСА* – моя Душа и Сердце – без Неё аз бессердечен и бездушен – одним словом, Неживой...

----------


## ИСА

> *Unity*, а кто вы без *ИСЫ*? И *ИСЕ* - тот же вопрос.


 Без Юнити я была погасшим, сломанным существом, которое медленно уходило в мир иной, периодически повизгивая...
Мне казалось, что сердце моё давно умерло, что вместо него - кровавые осколки непонятной материи...
Я была никем, я была никто, я превращалась в ничто. 
Кто я без Юнити... я гибрид небытия с болью...

----------


## Статист

Не пробовали найти любовь в себе - безотносительно к кому-то? Или так-не пробовали-ли вы полюбить себя, каждый, по отдельности, независимо о того, как к вам относятся люди?

----------


## ИСА

Пробовала...много чего даже получилось)) Но обнаружилась во мне в итоге вот какая странность - чем больше я находила - тем больше замыкалось одиночество. 
Да. Мир прекрасен и в нём неисчислимое множество всего, что можно любить - и в мире, и в себе. Любить всё это - прекрасно и тело на душе. Но как-то совсем не избавляет от того, что невозможно жить, не любя родную душу рядом....
...ну вот такие у меня тараканы в голове...целая колония  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

> Не пробовали найти любовь в себе - безотносительно к кому-то? Или так-не пробовали-ли вы полюбить себя, каждый, по отдельности, независимо о того, как к вам относятся люди?


 Не знаю, право, – плохо это или хорошо, но Любви _абстрактной_ и _как таковой_ – во мне Прежде никогда ни к чему не было – положа руку на сердце, молвлю это... 
Да, мне в кой-то мере были по душе рассветы и закаты, динамическая игра светотени в облаках, летние грозы/ливни, радуги, Горы и Море, парки и леса, летние кострища и походы на речку на целый день, зачитывания книгами и многодневные погружения в виртуальные реальности научно-фантастических компьютерных игр  – да и собственных своих болезненных фантазий – «результатом» коих стали «Странствия» той эфемерной и бессменной парочки с всех тех моих «творений» – но! – аз _повторюсь_ – ничего из этого никогда не казалось мне _Осмысленным_ – стоящим того, чтоб жить, продлевая свои страдания Без Иной Частички/Половинки Сердца далее, день ото дня... 
Столько раз аз воспевал Природу на «…Страницах Дневника» – реальную – ну и увиденную в снах – ну и что с того?.. Считал ли аз хоть что-нибудь из этого «…Осмысленным»?.. Нет! – всего лишь развлеченьем только – наивной попыткой осознать сущность, принципы устройства системы мира... Каждый сущий «приступ» восхищения красотами Земли тотчас же сопровождался Агонией – ненависти и печали – ибо в Одиночестве – _всё утрачивает Смысл_ – ибо _не с кем поделиться_... 
Единеньем жаворонка с Небом, первым тюльпаном на весне и первой бабочкой, коя несмело присела на руке, на рукаве куртки, пытливо взирая на тебя, игриво хлопая ресницами_крыльями... Первой песней соловья в ночи – даже задолго до рассвета...  Барабанной дробью дятла в сонном парке осенью – когда стрелы_потоки солнечного пламени пронзают сумрак между древ, становясь отчётливо-зримыми словно лазеры, словно бы столпы огня на подмостках Театра Самой Природы... Тихой, грустной песней ветра в ветвях древ ночного леса, исполняемой на струнах листьев, флейтах крон... Бликами Солнца на водах реки, живой, подвижной и зеркальной водной глади... Буйным цветеньем древ у дома, в саде; шумом сотен/тысяч деловитых пчёл, золотистыми искорками мечущимися средь белоснежных россыпей цветов... 
Что аз, глупец, жажду сказать?..
Когда человек Один – ничто _не имеет смысла_... И любить Пропасть/Бездну/Преисподнюю Земли – нереально, невозможно... не могу... Мир видится... всего лишь ярко-украшенной _Могилой_ – и любить Земли Смерти – не умел аз никогда... 
Мир, Земля – несмотря на все свои краски/песни/празднества/расцветы – Мертвенна, Безжизненна, Пуста – когда мы Одиноки... 
Смелые духи пытаются _чем-то_ восполнить Пустоту _внутри_ – аз же всегда осознавал, что всё это – не более чем пустая трата времени... Аз, «перевоплощаясь» в Mind & Soul, всегда предельно-чётко Знал: Что Именно мне нужно для того, дабы вернуться к Жизни, _Стать Живым_, перестав быть попросту биологической машиной – обретя Сердце, Душу – _в ином существе_... 
Схоже, Небеса услышали *наши* мольбы – и *мы* встретились с *ИСОЙ*!.. 
Лишь теперь аз _наслаждаюсь_ Небом, Солнцем и дышу предчувствием Весны... 
Ранее же – мир был чёрно-серым – и превыше всего аз мечтал его покинуть... 

В «…Безответную Любовь» аз никогда не верил – ибо она казалась Грязной мне – вершиной эгоизма, в коей коя-то одна душа _силиться Навязать себя иной_ – невзирая на Её реакции – не прислушиваясь к Чувствам оной – без наличия кой-то... «…Обратной связи»... Вот почему аз никогда не видел смысла в том, чтобы испытывать кои-то тёплые чувства к Тем, коим и так хорошо _без нас_ – и почему «…Неразделённая Любовь» всегда казалась Страшной мне – когда души теряли и утрачивали явь, начиная жить своими снами – в коих Воля Иной Души – не учитывается – и торжествует мерзостный эгоцентризм – «…Люблю Я, собой Любимый – и неважно, что там чувствуют иные»... 
Не умел и не желаю так... 
Любовь... Это словно бы... _Два Крыла_... Не может быть односторонней и однонаправленной «…Любви», как кажется... Ибо Любить – значит Чувствовать... Свою Иную Половинку – а не пытаться «силовать» Иную душу быть с тобой...  

Поэтому, в моих мечтах и снах не было несчастной (само)влюблённости – и была всего лишь тоска, что некоторые индивидуумы... мнили себя «…Недостойными» Любви – Сплетения/Слиянья двух Сердец – а не безумья Одного, силящегося навязать себя кому-то – презрев собственную _Свою Половинку_ – презрев её, когда та прежде появлялась рядом – либо не сумев Её дождаться...

----------


## ИСА

О Ангел мой....

----------


## Unity

О, моя прекрасная Богиня!.. 
Вот Он, Смысл, коий аз завсегда тщетно разыскивал в потёмках жизни, мира, в пыли дней и в вереницах лет!.. Он воплощён _в Тебе_, моя Заря, моя Голубка, моя Сказка!..

Так что... судите, люди, - где Он, Смысл?.. ^_^ 
Иль, скорее, в Чём - и в Ком?..
В наших Парах, в наших Детях... В таинстве Любви...
Впрочем аз всего лишь уличный глупец, что могу аз знать о Мудрости Жизни?.. У Вас есть свои Сердце и Душа - судите сами...

----------


## Статист

*Unity*,*ИСА*,а что вам нужно друг от друга? И можно ли, не имея любви в себе - полюбить? И ещё - можно ли полюбить того, кто тебя не любит - не навязывая себя?

----------


## ИСА

> да вашу ж мать, идите любите друг друга в реале, а не тут


 Это самый лучшый совет, который существует на свете))
Статист, ну это прям софистика какая-то началась, чесслово!

----------


## Unity

> *Unity*,*ИСА*,а что вам нужно друг от друга? И можно ли, не имея любви в себе - полюбить? И ещё - можно ли полюбить того, кто тебя не любит - не навязывая себя?


 Что мне нужно от моей Богини?.. Ровным счётом ничего – аз попросту _благодарен Небу_ за возможность быть с Нею рядом, слышать Её Голос, любоваться Нею, восхищаться Её Мудростью... Впрочем, кто Любил, _тот знает_ – Любя – нам более не «…Нужно что-то» – но у самих нас _возникает Нечто_, что мы жаждем Подарить Кому-то – и сама возможность это сделать – наивысшее Благословенье!..
Когда нет Солнца в небесах – на Земле темно; с Его восходом всё меняется... Есть времена, когда Иной Частички Сердца, Пары, рядом с нами нет – словно бы Солнца Ночью – и поэтому в нашей жизни нет Любви – но затем – Рассвет – и Она является – словно бы солнечный свет, бессменный спутник милого нашего светила... ^_^ 
Не будучи с Иною Душой рядом – не полюбим... ибо Любовь – Феномен, _нуждающийся_ в Паре Крыльев – в Электроне и Протонном атомном ядре – нужна Пара – _не иначе_ – вот почему сложно назвать Любовью то, где имеют место быть неразделённые чувства... 
Любовь начинается... с Ответа коей-то одной души иной – с Диалога – песни в унисон – а не монолога, соло...

----------


## ИСА

> *Unity*,*ИСА*,а что вам нужно друг от друга? И можно ли, не имея любви в себе - полюбить? И ещё - можно ли полюбить того, кто тебя не любит - не навязывая себя?


 Так не бывает - чтобы человек не имел любви в себе.  
От моего ангела мне нужно, что бы он был счастлив и чтоб жила его улыбка и свет в его глазах. 
Статист, в Вашем вопросе столько ошибок. Не от него, а для него....

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

бан обоим за флуд на 5 дней. переговаривайтесь и флудите между собой в личке, а не в общем форуме.

----------


## Nord

> Да, меня действительно волнует Ваше мнение, о, мистер *Nord* – как человека опытного и бывалого?.. Вечна ли Эйфория в таинстве Любви – иль со временем все мы сможем воспринимать мир в коем-то ином ключе – относясь к _священному_ небрежно, позабыв о том, Что в жизни Главнее Всего?.. ^_^


 Есть только одна постоянная вещь - изменения.

Страдание однажды заканчивается и начинается счастье. Счастье однажды заканчивается и приходит разочарование. И разочарование - тоже конечно.

Потому что всё изменяется - в этом и состоит постоянство.

----------

